
How to Acquire Knowledge - emilwallner
https://medium.com/life-learning/how-to-acquire-knowledge-6b00bcdb6179#.3nv13qrqq
======
emilwallner
TLDR: 1) Acquire chunks of knowledge and apply them in different settings. 2)
Take breaks to improve your memory and your ability to solve problems. 3)
Structure your learning. Map out prerequisites, and start with concepts that
you need 80% of the time. Prioritize knowledge that adds genuine, direct
value. 4) Learn in differing environments, work with knowledge in differing
ways and use multiple senses. 5) Read other’s learning journeys, have mentors,
and gain feedback. Work on your ability to be vulnerable in order to do all of
this effectively. 6) Leverage your emotions by making information and problems
more engaging.

